# Southern Michigan Bobcats



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

We usually find plenty of sign while scouting for other critters. Over the years talking with other trappers and hunters, it sounds like more are being seen. I'm wondering why there is not a unit for Southern Michigan, and was there ever one? 

It seems like the population is plenty strong, but I'm no biologist. Or is it a human population thing, and they don't want the most heavily populated 1/3rd of the state potentially throwing out thousands of traps to try and get one?

Came across a nice set today while on a line check. They were relatively fresh, so dog and I followed them for quite a while just because we both enjoy seeing what the crazy cats get into. This was on private in West-Central Kent County. Cat led us to this tree that a Porcupine has been using as his den.


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if there has ever been a season but, over 20 yrs of trapping saginaw Gratiot area there's definitely been a substantial population growth. Never seen cats or tracks until around 5 yrs ago. In the last 2 yrs have had 2 encounters in the bow stand and called in 1. I'm waiting for the day I get an incidental in a cable restraint. That would definitely be an interesting release lol. I would not mind a season here. Even a lottery draw like Illinois


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

When I took my Marten and Fisher in this year to get sealed I asked about a possible cat season for us southern counties. I got the impression a season for us isn’t too far off.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

nick 74 said:


> When I took my Marten and Fisher in this year to get sealed I asked about a possible cat season for us southern counties. I got the impression a season for us isn’t too far off.


That would be some good news. I was just talking with an old yooper friend on the phone and he mentioned that they just opened up trapping for the Norther Lower in 2004-ish with units C and D. I did not know that, kinda assumed there has always been a season up there. 

Obviously since then they have added units E and F, so maybe you're right. Seems to be working it's way south.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

More today at a different spot while doing some otter scouting. This would be about 15 miles north of the ones I found yesterday. 

Dog and I walked about 2 miles of creeks today. This cat crossed the creek no less than 2 dozen times in those 2 miles using logs. I figure it was the same cat anyway, all tracks looked about the same size.


----------

